# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  صلة الارحام

## محمد احمد حسن

*أولاً : معنى صلة الرحم :
	صلة الرحم تعني الإحسان إلى الأقربين وإيصال ما أمكن من الخير إليهم ودفع ما  	أمكن من الشر عنهم.
	وقطيعة الرحم تعني عدم الإحسان إلى الأقارب, وقيل بل هي الإساءة إليهم.
	وفيه فرق بين المعنيين فالمعنى الأول يرى أنه يلزم من نفي الصلة ثبوت القطيعة,  	والمعنى الثاني يرى أن هناك ثلاث درجات:
	1- واصل وهو من يحسن إلى الأقارب.
	2- قاطع وهو من يسيء إليهم.
	3- لا واصل ولا قاطع وهو من لا يحسن ولا يسيء,  	وربما يسمى المكافئ وهو  الذي لا يحسن إلى أقاربه إلا إذا أحسنوا إليه, ولكنه لا  	يصل إلى درجة  الإساءة إليهم.

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*ثانياً : حكم صلة الرحم :
	لا خلاف أن صلة الرحم واجبة في الجملة, وقطيعتها معصية من كبائر الذنوب,  وقد  	نقل الاتفاق على وجوب صلة الرحم وتحريم القطيعة القرطبي والقاضي عياض  وغيرهما.

	وصلة الرحم عند الدخول في تفصيلاتها يختلف حكمها باختلاف قدرة الواصل وحاجة  	الموصول , وباختلاف الشيء الذي يوصل به.

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*ثالثاً : ما ورد بشأن صلة الرحم وقطعها :
	أمر الله بالإحسان إلى ذوي القربى وهم الأرحام الذين يجب وصلهم فقال تعالى  : ((  	وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا  اللَّهَ  	وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً وَذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ  	وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْناً وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ  	تَوَلَّيْتُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً مِنْكُمْ  وَأَنْتُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ) (البقرة:83) .

	وقال تعالى : (( لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ  	 الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ  	 وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى   	الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ   	وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ  الصَّلاةَ  	وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا  وَالصَّابِرِينَ  	فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ  أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  	صَدَقُوا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ))  (البقرة:177) .

	وقال تعالى : (( يَسْأَلونَكَ مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ قُلْ مَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ  مِنْ  	خَيْرٍ فَلِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالْأَقْرَبِينَ وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ  	وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ  	عَلِيمٌ)) (البقرة:215) .

	وقال تعالى : (( وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ   	اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ آوَوْا وَنَصَرُوا أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  حَقّاً  	لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ . وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْ  بَعْدُ  	وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا مَعَكُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ مِنْكُمْ وَأُولُوا  الْأَرْحَامِ  	بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ  	عَلِيمٌ )) (لأنفال:74ـ 75) .

	وقال تعالى : (( وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئاً  	 وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  	 وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ  وَالصَّاحِبِ  	بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  	يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ مُخْتَالاً فَخُوراً  )) (النساء:36) .

	وقال تعالى : (( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالْأِحْسَانِ  وَإِيتَاءِ  	ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَيَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  وَالْبَغْيِ  	يَعِظُكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ)) (النحل:90). 

	وقال تعالى : (( وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ  	 وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِنْدَكَ الْكِبَرَ  	 أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاهُمَا فَلا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلا تَنْهَرْهُمَا   	وَقُلْ لَهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً * وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ  مِنَ  	الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُلْ رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً *  رَبُّكُمْ  	أَعْلَمُ بِمَا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ إِنْ تَكُونُوا صَالِحِينَ  فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ  	لِلْأَوَّابِينَ غَفُوراً * وَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى  حَقَّهُ وَالْمِسْكِينَ  	وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ وَلا تُبَذِّرْ تَبْذِيراً *  إِنَّ الْمُبَذِّرِينَ كَانُوا  	إِخْوَانَ الشَّيَاطِينِ وَكَانَ  الشَّيْطَانُ لِرَبِّهِ كَفُوراً ))  	(الإسراء:27) .

	وقال تعالى : (( فآت ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ذلك خير للذين يريدون  	وجه وأولئك هم المفلحون)) .

	كما أنه سبحانه عظم قدر الأرحام فقال تعالى : (( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  	 اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ  مِنْهَا  	زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاءً  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  	الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ  	رَقِيباً )) (النساء:1).

	وقال سبحانه وتعالى : (( فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَنْ  تُفْسِدُوا  	فِي الْأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوا أَرْحَامَكُمْ * أُولَئِكَ  الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ  	اللَّهُ فَأَصَمَّهُمْ وَأَعْمَى أَبْصَارَهُمْ))  (محمد:23).

	وقال سبحانه وتعالى : (( وَالَّذِينَ يَنْقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ  بَعْدِ  	مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ  وَيُفْسِدُونَ  	فِي الْأَرْضِ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ اللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ  سُوءُ الدَّارِ))  	(الرعد:25).


 


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*ووردت أحاديث كثيرة فيها الأمر بصلة الرحم وبيان ثواب الواصل والنهي عن قطيعة  	الرحم وبيان عقاب القاطع منها ما يلي :

	1- عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري- رضي الله عنه - أن   	رجلاً قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أخبرني بعمل يدخلني الجنة . فقال  النبي  	صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( تعبد الله،ولا تشرك به شيئاً،وتقيم  الصلاة،وتؤتي  	الزكاة،وتصل الرحم)) البخاري-الفتح3(1396) واللفظ له ،  ومسلم (14) .

	2- عن أنس-رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله  : ((  	إن الرحم شُجْنةُ متمِسكة بالعرش تكلم بلسان ذُلَق ، اللهم صل من  وصلني واقطع  	من قطعني ، فيقول ـ تبارك وتعالى ـ : أنا الرحمن الرحيم ، و  إني شققت للرحم من  	اسمي ، فمن وصلها وصلته،ومن نكثها نكثه)) الحديث له  اصل في البخاري – الفتح  	10(5988) والأدب المفرد ومجمع الزوائد (5/151)  واللفظ له وقال : رواه البزار  	وإسناده حسن والترغيب والترهيب (3/340)  وقال إسنادة حسن. 

	3- عن أبي ذر- رضي الله عنه- أنه قال : ((  أوصاني  	خليلي أن لا تأخذني في الله لومةُ لائم ، وأوصاني بصلة الرحم وإن  أدبرت )) :  	ذكره في المجمع وقال : رواه الطبراني في الصغير(2/48) حديث  رقم (758) والكبير  	(2/265) ورجال الطبراني رجال الصحيح غير سلام بن  المنذر وهو ثقه (8/154) .

	4- عن عائشة_ رضي الله عنها_ قالت : قال  رسول  	الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((الرحم معلقة بالعرش تقول : من وصلني  وصله الله،ومن  	قطعني قطعه الله )) البخاري- الفتح10(5989). ومسلم (2555)  وهذا لفظه.

	5- عن أنس بن مالك_ رضي الله عنه_ قال : قال  رسول  	الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((من سرهُ أن يبسط له في رزقه ، ويُنسأ  له في أثرة  	فليصل رحمه)) البخاري الفتح10(5986) ومسلم (2557) 

	6- عن عبدا لله بن سلام _ رضي الله عنه_قال :  لما  	قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ، انجفل الناس قِبَلهُ . وقيل  : قد قدم  	رسول لله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قد قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، قد قدم  	رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثاً فجئت في الناس  لأنظُرَ فلما تبينت وجهه  	عرفت أن وجهه ليس بوجه كذاب ،فكان أول شيء  سمعتهُ تكلم به أن قال : (( يا أيها  	الناس أفشوا السلام ،وأطعموا  الطعام،وصلوا الأرحام،وصلوا بالليل والناس  	نيام،تدخلوا الجنة بسلام))  الترمذي(2485).وابن ماجه (3251) . واللفظ له . وأحمد  	(5/451) . وذكره  الألباني في الصحيحة برقم (456). 

	7- عن أبي هريرة- رضي الله عنه- أنه قال :  قال  	رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر  فليكرم ضيفه ،  	ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليصل رحمه،ومن كان يؤمن  بالله واليوم الآخر  	فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت)) البخاري-الفتح 10(6138)  واللفظ له ، ومسلم (47). 

	8 ـ عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أنه قال:  قال  	رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن أعمال بني آدم تعرض كل خميس  ليلة الجمعة  	فلا يقبل عمل قاطع رحم )) رواه أحمد وإسناده صحيح .

	9 ـ وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((  	ثلاثة لا يدخلون الجنة مدمن خمر وقاطع الرحم)) رواه أحمد . 

	10 ـ وعن جبير بن مطعم ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال .  	قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا يدخل الجنة قاطع)) أي قاطع رحم .


 


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
رابعاً : من الأرحام الذين تجب صلتهم :
	اختلف العلماء في من الأرحام الذين تجب صلتهم, فقيل هم المحارم الذين تكون   	بينهم قرابة بحيث لو كان أحدهما ذكراً والآخر أنثى لم يحل له نكاح الآخر  وعلى  	هذا القول فالأرحام هم الوالدان ووالديهم وإن علو والأولاد  وأولادهم وإن نزلوا,  	والإخوة وأولادهم والأخوات وأولادهن, والأعمام  والعمات والأخوال والخالات.

	ويخرج على هذا القول أولاد الأعمام وأولاد العمات وأولاد الأخوال وأولاد  	الخالات فليسوا من الأرحام.

	واستدل أصحاب هذا القول بأن الشارع حرم الجمع بين المرأة وعمتها والمرأة   	وخالتها وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في إحدى روايات الحديث عند ابن حبان :  ((إنكن  	إن فعلتن ذلك قطعتن أرحامكن)).

	ولو كان بنت العم أو العمة أو بنت الخال أو الخالة لو كان هؤلاء من  الأرحام ما  	وافق الشرع على الجمع بين المرأة وابنة عمتها أو ابنة خالتها  أو ابنة خالتها .  	[شرح النووي على مسلم 16/113].

	القول الثاني : الأرحام هم القرابة الذين يتوارثون, وعلى هذا يخرج الأخوال   	والخالات, أي أن الأخوال والخالات على هذا القول لا تجب صلتهم ولا يحرم  قطعهم.  	[القرطبي 16/248] وهذا القول غير صحيح وكيف يكون صحيحاً والنبي  صلى الله عليه  	وسلم قال : ((الخالة بمنزلة الأم)) .

	القول الثالث : أن الأرحام عام في كل ما يشمله الرحم, فكل قريب لك هم من  	الأرحام الذين تجب صلتهم.

	وعلى هذا القول فأولاد العم وأولاد العمة وأولاد الخال وأولاد الخالة وأولادهم  	كل هؤلاء يدخلون تحت مسمى الأرحام.

	وإن كان تتنوع كيفية وصلهم فهذا تجب صلته كل يوم وهذا كل أسبوع وهذا كل شهر  	وهذا في المناسبات وهكذا.

	كذلك يتنوع الموصول به فهذا يوصل بالمال وهذا يوصل بالسلام وهذا يوصل بالمكالمة  	وهكذا.

	وقد قيل إن القرابة إلى أربعة آباء فيشمل الأولاد وأولاد الأب وأولاد الجد  	وأولاد جد الأب . ( المغني 8/529 ) . 

 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*خامساً : كيفية الصلة:
	تحت هذا العنوان فقرتان :
	الأولى : متى تكون الصلة. 
	الثانية : بم تكون الصلة.

	أما الأولى : متى تكون الصلة:
	فأقول : يختلف الأرحام بحسب قربهم وبعدهم من الشخص, البعد النَسَبي والبعد  	المكاني.

	فالرحم القريب نسباً كالوالد والأخ يختلف عن الرحم البعيد كابن العم أو  ابن  	الخال , كذلك الذي يسكن بحيك يختلف عن آخر يسكن في حي آخر والذي يسكن  في مدينتك  	يختلف عن الذي يسكن خارجها وهكذا.

	وعلى كل حال نقول إن الرحم القريب أولى بالصلة من البعيد, وليس هناك تحديد   	للزمن الذي يجب فيه الوصل فلا نستطيع أن نقول يجب عليك أن تصل أخاك كل  يوم أو  	كل يومين أو كل أسبوع وعمك كل كذا إن كان في بلدك وكذا إن كان في  غير بلدك.

	أقول ليس هناك زمن يمكن تحديده وإنما يرجع في ذلك إلى العرف بحيث يتعارف  الناس  	على أن هذا الرحم يوصل في كذا وكذا وهذا إن كان قريب المسكن فيوصل  عند كذا  	وكذا.

	ولكن كما قلت لك أيها الأخ رتب أرحامك على حسب القرب منك وعليه فرتب صلتهم على  	هذا الأساس.

	وأما الثانية : بم تكون الصلة :
	تختلف الصلة بحسب حاجة الموصول وحسب قدرة الواصل, فإذا كان الموصول 
	محتاجاً لشيء ما وأنت تقدر عليه فإنك تصله بهذا الشيء, كما تختلف الصلة 
	بحسب قرب الرحم منك وبعده عنك فما تصل به الخال قد يختلف عما تصل به 
	أبناء عمك.
 

 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*لصلة يمكن أن تكون بما يلي:
	1- الزيارة : بأن تذهب إليهم في أماكنهم.
	2- الاستضافة : بأن تستضيفهم عندك في مكانك.
	3- تفقدهم والسؤال عنهم والسلام عليهم: تسأل  عن  	أحوالهم سواء سألتهم عن طريق الهاتف أو بلغت سلامك وسؤالك من ينقله  إليهم , أو  	أرسلت ذلك عن طريق رسالة.
	4- إعطاؤهم من مالك سواء كان هذا الإعطاء  صدقة  	إذا كان الموصول محتاجاً أو هدية إن لم يكن محتاجاً, وقد ورد أن  النبي صلى الله  	عليه وسلم قال : (( إن الصدقة على المسكين صدقة وعلى ذي  الرحم اثنتان صدقة وصلة  	)) رواه النسائي واللفظ له والترمذي وحسنه.
	5- توقير كبيرهم ورحمة ضعيفهم.
	6- إنزالهم منازلهم التي يستحقونها وإعلاء شأنهم.
	7- مشاركتهم في أفراحهم بتهنئتهم ومواساتهم  في  	أحزانهم بتعزيتهم, فمثلاً هذا تزوج أو رزق بمولود أو توظف أو غير ذلك  تشاركه  	الفرحة بهدية أو مقابلة تظهر فيها الفرح والسرور بفرحة أو مكالمة  تضمنها  	تبريكاتك وإظهار فرحك بما رزقوا, فإن مات لهم أحد أو أصيبوا  بمصيبة تواسيهم  	وتحاول أن تخفف عنهم وتذكرهم بالصبر والأجر للصابرين,  وتظهر لهم حزنك لما  	أصابهم.
	8- عيادة مرضاهم.
	9- إتباع جنائزهم.
	10- إجابة دعوتهم, إذا وجهوا لك الدعوة فلا تتخلف  	إلا لعذر.
	11- سلامة الصدر نحوهم فلا تحمل الحقد الدفين  	عليهم وليس رئيس القوم من يحمل الحقدا.
	12- إصلاح ذات البين بينهم, فإذا علمت بفساد  	علاقة بعضهم ببعض بادرت بالإصلاح وتقريب وجهات النظر ومحاولة إعادة العلاقة  	بينهم 
	13- الدعاء لهم,وهذا يملكه كل أحد ويحتاجه كل  	أحد.
	14- دعوتهم إلى الهدى وأمرهم بالمعروف ونهيهم عن  	المنكر بالأسلوب المناسب.


 


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*سادساً : فوائد صلة الرحم :
	1- صلة الرحم سبب لصلة الله للواصل في  الحديث  	المتفق عليه عن أبي هريرة : ((إن الله خلق الخلق حتى إذا فرغ من  خلقه قالت  	الرحم هذا مقام العائذ بك من القطيعة قال نعم أما ترضين أن أصل  من وصلك واقطع  	من قطعك قالت بلى يا رب قال فهو لك)) رواه البخاري واللفظ  له (5987)  	ومسلم(2554)

	2- صلة الرحم سبب لدخول الجنة في الحديث  المتفق  	عليه عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري أن رجلاً سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم عن عمل  	يدخله الجنة ويباعده من النار فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((  تعبد الله لا تشرك  	به شيئا وتقيم الصلاة وتؤتي الزكاة وتصل الرحم )) رواه  البخاري (1396) ومسلم  	(13) . 

	وعن عبدالله بن سلام قال قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (يا أيها الناس أفشوا  السلام  	أطعموا الطعام وصلوا الأرحام وصلوا بالليل والناس نيام تدخلوا  الجنة بسلام)  	رواه الترمذي 2485 وابن ماجة 3251 وصححه الألباني في  الصحيحة ( 569) .

	3- صلة الرحم امتثال لأمر الله قال تعالى :  ((  	والذين يصلون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويخشون ربهم ويخافون سوء  الحساب)) ( الرعد  	21) .

	4- صلة الرحم تدل على الأيمان بالله واليوم   	الآخر: عن أبي هريرة قال قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((من كان يؤمن بالله  واليوم  	الآخر فليصل رحمه)) رواه البخاري (6138) .

	5- صلة الرحم من أحب الأعمال إلى الله: فقد  سأل  	رجل من خثعم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أي الأعمال أحب إلى  الله؟ قال:  	الإيمان بالله، قال: ثم مه ؟ قال: ثم صلة الرحم، قال: ثم مه ؟  قال : الأمر  	بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر. قال: قلت يا رسول الله أي  الأعمال أبغض إلى الله ؟  	قال : الإشراك بالله ، قال: قلت يا رسول الله ثم  مه؟ قال: ثم قطيعة الرحم، قال:  	قلت يا رسول الله ثم مه ؟ قال : الأمر  بالمنكر والنهي عن المعروف)) رواه أبو  	يعلى بإسناد جيد, كما ذكر ذلك  المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب 3/336, وانظر جمع  	الزوائد 8/151.

	6- صلة الرحم تنفيذ لوصية النبي صلى الله  عليه  	وسلم في حديث أبي ذر أنه قال (( أوصاني خليلي أن لا تأخذني في الله  لومة لائم  	وأوصاني بصلة الرحم وإن أدبرت)) مجمع الزوائد 8/154 وقال رواه  الطبراني في  	الصغير والكبير ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير سلام بن المنذر وهو  ثقة.

	ولا يخفى عليك أخي القارئ الحديث الذي فيه قصة أبي سفيان مع هرقل وأن أبا  سفيان  	أجاب هرقل حينما سأله ماذا يأمركم ؟ قال : قلت (أبو سفيان) قلت  يقول : ((  	اعبدوا الله وحده ولا تشركوا به شيئاً واتركوا ما يقول آباؤكم  ويأمرنا بالصلاة  	والصدق والعفاف والصلة )) رواه البخاري 7 ومسلم 1773

	7- الرحم تشهد للواصل بالوصل يوم القيامة عن  ابن  	عباس قال: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( وكل رحم آتية يوم القيامة  أمام صاحبها  	تشهد له بصلة إن كان وصلها وعليه بقطيعة إن كان قطعها)) رواه  البخاري في الأدب  	المفرد والحاكم في المستدرك وقال صحيح على شرط  الشيخين.

	8- صلة الرحم سبب لزيادة العمر وبسط الرزق  عن أنس  	بن مالك قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من أحب أن  يبسط له في رزقه  	وينسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه)) رواه البخاري 5986, مسلم  2557.

	وقيل : إن معنى زيادة العمر وبسط الرزق أن يبارك الله في عمر الإنسان ورزقه  	فيعمل في وقته ما لا يعمله غيره فيه.

	وقيل : إن معنى زيادة العمر وبسط الرزق على حقيقتها فيزيد الله في عمره  ويزيد  	في رزقه ولا يشكل على هذا أن الأجل محدود والرزق مكتوب فكيف يزاد ؟  وذلك لأن  	الأجل والرزق على نوعين : أجل مطلق يعلمه الله وأجل مقيد, ورزق  مطلق يعلمه ورزق  	مقيد, فالمطلق هو ما علمه الله أنه يؤجله إليه أو ما  علمه الله أنه يرزقه فهذا  	لا يتغير, والثاني يكون كتبه الله واعلم به  الملائكة فهذا يزيد وينقص بحسب  	الأسباب [مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية  8/517,540].

	9- صلة الرحم تعجل الثواب وقطيعتها تعجل  العقاب,  	عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : (( ليس شيء  	أُطِيع الله فيه أعجل ثواباً من صلة الرحم وليس شيء  أعجل عقاباً من البغي  	وقطيعة الرحم)) البيهقي في السنن الكبرى 10/62  وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع  	2/950.

	10- صلة الرحم تدفع ميتة السوء عن علي قال:  قال  	رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( من سره أن يمد له في عمره ويوسع له  في رزقه  	ويدفع عنه ميتة السوء فليتق الله وليصل رحمه)) رواه عبد الله بن  أحمد في زوائده  	على المسند وصححه أحمد شاكر, وجود إسناده المنذري في  الترغيب والترهيب 3/335,  	وانظره في مجمع الزوائد 8/152, 153.

	11- صلة الرحم أفضل أخلاق أهل الدنيا  والآخرة, عن  	عقبة بن عامر أنه قال لقيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فبدرته فأخذت بيده  	وبدرني فأخذ بيدي فقال : (( يا عقبة ألا أخبرك بأفضل  أخلاق أهل الدنيا والآخرة  	تصل من قطعك وتعطي من حرمك وتعفو عمن ظلمك, ألا  ومن أراد أن يمد له في عمره  	ويبسط في رزقه فليصل ذا رحمه )) الحاكم في  المستدرك 4/161 وسكت عنه الذهبي  	وذكره المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب  3/342.

	12- صلة الرحم تثمر الأموال وتعمر الديار  عند  	أحمد ورجاله ثقات عن عائشة رضي الله عنها : (( صلة الرحم وحسن الجوار  أو حسن  	الخلق يعمران الديار ويزيدان في الأعمار)) رواه أحمد 6/159 ,  وانظر فتح الباري  	10/415 , والترغيب والترهيب 3/337.

	وعن ابن عباس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن الله ليعمّر   	بالقوم الديار ويثمر لهم الأموال وما نظر إليهم منذ خلقهم بغضاً لهم,  قيل وكيف  	ذلك يا رسول الله قال بصلتهم لأرحامهم)) رواه الطبراني وإسناده  حسن انظر جمع  	الزوائد 8/155.

	13- صلة الرحم سبب لمحبة الأهل للواصل: روى   	الترمذي وحسنه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  	وسلم : (( إن صلة الرحم محبة في الأهل مثراة في المال منسأة في  الأثر)) وصححه  	الألباني في صحيح الجامع 1/570.

	14- أن قاطع الرحم لا يدخل الجنة : في  الحديث  	المتفق عليه عن جبير بن مطعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :  (( لا يدخل  	الجنة قاطع)) رواه البخاري 5984 ومسلم 2556 قال سفيان بن  عيينة أحد الرواة يعني  	قاطع رحم ( فتح الباري 10/415).

	15- أن قاطع الرحم لا يقبل عمله : عن أبي  هريرة  	قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن أعمال بني آدم  تعرض كل خميس  	ليلة الجمعة فلا يقبل عمل قاطع رحم)) رواه أحمد وقال  الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد  	8/154 رجاله ثقات وصحح إسناده أحمد شاكر.

	16- أن الرحمة لا تنزل على قوم فيهم قاطع  رحم :  	رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد قال الطيبي يحتمل أن يراد بالقوم  الذين يساعدونه  	على قطيعة الرحم ولا ينكرونه عليه, ويحتمل أن يراد  بالرحمة المطر وأنه يحبس عن  	الناس بشؤم التقاطع.(فتح الباري 10/415).

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*سابعاً : مظاهر عدم صلة الرحم:
	1- عدم الصدقة على المحتاج من الأرحام, فبعض   	الأسر فيها أغنياء ومع ذلك تجد أن فيها فقراء محتاجين ربما تصلهم  المساعدات من  	الأباعد.

	2- عدم الإهداء إما بخلاً وإما اعتقاداً بأن   	الموصول ليس بحاجة وأنه ربما يفهمها خطأ بأن هذا ما أعطاه إلا لأنه رأى  عليه  	آثار الحاجة, ومعلوم أن الهدية تجلب المودة وفي الحديث : (( تهادوا  تحابوا )) .

	3- عدم التزاور بين الأرحام فربما مضت الأيام  	والشهور والسنون ولم ير الأرحام بعضهم بعضاً.

	4- عدم مشاركة الأرحام أفراحهم وأحزانهم.

	5- عدم الحضور إلى اجتماع الأرحام إن كان لهم  	اجتماع.

	6- عدم وصل الأقارب إلا إذا وصلوه, وهذا في   	الحقيقة ليس واصلاً وإنما هو مكافئ في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري (5991) :  ((  	ليس الواصل بالمكافئ ولكن الواصل الذي إذا قطعت رحمه وصلها)).

	وفي حديث عند مسلم (2558 ) عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رجلاً قال: (( يا  رسول  	الله إن لي قرابة أصلهم ويقطعوني وأحسن إليهم ويسيئون إلي وأحلم  عنهم ويجهلون  	علي, فقال : لئن كنت كما قلت فكأنما تسفهم المل ولا يزال  معك من الله ظهير  	عليهم مادمت على ذلك)).

	1- عدم دعوتهم إلى الهدي وعدم أمرهم بالمعروف  	ونهيهم عن المنكر.
	2- تحزيب الأقارب وتفريق شملهم وجعلهم جماعات  	متنافرة.
	3- الإساءة إلى الأرحام بالقول أو الفعل.
	وغيرها من المظاهر.


 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*ثامناً : أسباب عدم صلة الرحم :
	1- الجهل بفضل صلة الرحم وعاقبة قطيعتها.
	2- ضعف الدين وبالتالي يزهد بالثواب على صلة  	الرحم, ولا يأبه للعقاب على قطيعتها.
	3- الكِبر: بأن يكون غنياً أو آتاه الله منصباً  	رفيعاً أو جاهاً عريضاً فيستنكف أن يبادر هو بصلة رحمه.
	4- التقليد للوالدين: إذ ربما لم ير من أبيه أنه  	يصل أقاربه فيصعب على الابن وصل قرابة أبيه, وكذلك بالنسبة للأم.
	5- الانقطاع الطويل, فعندما ينقطع عن أرحامه  	وقتاً طويلاً يستصعب أن يصلهم ويسوف حتى تتولد الوحشة بينهم ويألف القطيعة.
	6- العتاب الشديد فبعض الأرحام عندما تزوره  يبدأ  	بمعاتبتك لماذا لم تزرني لماذا ولماذا حتى يضيق الزائر بذلك ويحسب  للزيارة  	الأخرى ألف حساب.
	7- الشح والبخل: فقد يكون غنياً ولأنه يخاف أن  	يطلب أرحامه منه شيئاً يتهرب عنهم.
	8- التكلف عند الزيارة: وهذا يضيق به المتكلف  	والمتكلف له.
	9- قلة الاهتمام بالزائر: وهذا عكس السابق والخير  	في الوسط.
	10ـ رغبته عدم إطلاع أرحامه على حاله: فبعض   	الأغنياء يخرج زكاته إلى الأباعد ويترك الأرحام ويقول إذا أعطيت الأرحام  عرفوا  	مقدار ما عندي.
	11- تأخير قسمة الميراث: مما يسبب العداوة بينهم  	وربما اتهم كل واحد الآخر وأنه يريد أن يأكل من الميراث وهكذا.
	12 ـ الانشغال بالدنيا مما يجعل الإنسان لا يجد  	وقتاً للوصل.
	13ـ الخجل المذموم: فتراه لا يذهب إلى رحمه خجلاً  	منه, ويترك التزاور والصلة بزعمه إلى أن تحين مناسبة.
	14ـ الاستغراب والتعجب الذي يجده الزائر من   	المزور, فبعض الأرحام عندما تزوره دون أن يكون هناك مناسبة للزيارة كعيد  أو  	وليمة تجده وأنت تسلم عليه مستغرباً متعجباً من زيارتك ينتظر منك  إبداء السبب  	لزيارته, وربما فسر زيارتك له بأن وراءها ما وراءها, وهذا  يولد شعوراً عكسياً  	عند الزائر.
	15ـ بعد المسافة بين الأرحام مما يولد التكاسل  	عند الزيارة.
	16ـ قلة تحمل الأقارب وعدم الصبر عليهم, فأدنى  	كلمة وأقل هفوة تسبب التقاطع.
	17ـ نسيان الأقارب في دعوتهم عند المناسبات مما  	يجعل هذا المنسي يفسر هذا النسيان بأنه احتقار لشخصه فيقوده هذا إلى قطع رحمه.

	* الحسد: قد يكون في العائلة غنياً أو وجيهاً له  	مكانته في العائلة فيحسده بعض أفراد العائلة على ما آتاه الله من فضله.

	* عدم الاحترام المتبادل بين أفراد العائلة  وربما  	أدى ذلك إلى التقاطع, فالذي يسخر منه ويستهزأ به عند اجتماع  العائلة لن يأتي  	إلى هذا الاجتماع مرة أخرى.

	* سوء الظن: بعض الأقارب قد يطلب من قريبه  حاجة  	فلا يستطيع تلبيتها له, ويعتذر منه فيسيء هذا الطالب الظن بقريبه  ويتهمه أنه  	يستطيع ومع ذلك لم يفعل وله مقاصد في رفضه وهذا يولد نفرة  وتباغض.

	وربما ظن بعض الأقارب بقريبهم أنه غني وعنده مال ومع ذلك لا يعطيهم وقد  يكون  	هذا الشخص محملاً بالديون وإن أظهر للناس الغنى, ومن سوء الظن  التفسيرات  	الخاطئة للمواقف .

	* السعي بالنميمة: فالنمام يفسد بين الناس يأتي  	لهذا القريب وينقل له كلاماً من قريب آخر يسبب هذا النقل تغير الود بينهما.

	* قد يكون السبب من بعض الزوجات : إذ إن  هناك من  	الزوجات من تنفر زوجها من أقاربه , ولا تريدهم فتقول وتعمل ما  يجعل هذا الزوج  	ينفر من أرحامه.

	فمثلاً بعض الزوجات تحاول إبعاد زوجها عن أرحامه بكلامها فإذا تكلمت معه  قالت  	فلان لا يحبك فلان لا يحترمك فلان يحتقرك إنما جاءك لحاجة فإن لم  تكن حاجة  	نسيك.

	وربما استغلت بعض المواقف لتدلل على قولها , مما يثير حفيظة هذا الزوج على  	أرحامه.

	وبعضهن تتضايق من زوجها عندما يصل أرحامه وتغضب وتفتعل الخلاف معه مما ينغص  	عليه عيشه فيضطر إلى ترك وصل أرحامه.

	وبعضهن تقف في طريقه عندما يريد استضافة أرحامه وبعضهن تظهر العبوس  والتضايق  	عندما يأتي أرحام زوجها مما يجعلهم يتراجعون عن زيارته مرة  أخرى.

	وبعضهن تغار على زوجها من أخواته وربما من أمه ومحارمه فتبدأ بلومه  وتقريعه على  	ممازحته لأخته ومضاحكته لابنة أخيه وهكذا حتى يتضايق من ذلك  ويترك هذا خوفاً من  	لومة الزوجة العزيزة .

	ولا شك أن على الزوج أن لا ينقاد لأمر زوجته فيما يغضب الله ويسبب قطيعة الرحم  	وعدم وصلها.

	* قد يكون من الأسباب المعاملات المالية إذ  يكون  	هذا اشترى من هذا شيئاً فتبين له أنه غشه أو انتقص هذا من الثمن, أو  أقرضه  	وماطل في السداد ونحو ذلك من المعاملات المالية.


 


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*تاسعاً : الأمور المعينة على الصلة :
	1- معرفة ما أعده الله للواصلين من ثواب وما توعد  	به القاطعين من عقاب.
	2- مقابلة الإساءة منهم بالعفو والإحسان وقد  سبق  	الحديث الذي في مسلم (2558) (( لئن كنت كما قلت فكأنما تسفهم المل  ولا يزال معك  	من الله ظهير ما دمت على ذلك)).
	3- قبول اعتذارهم عن الخطأ الذي وقعوا فيه إذا  	اعتذروا.
	4- التواضع ولين الجانب.
	5- التغاضي والتغافل: فلا يتوقف عند كل زلة أو  	عند كل موقف ويبحث لهم عن المعاذير, ويحسن الظن فيهم.
	6- بذل ما استطاع من الخدمة بالنفس أو الجاه أو المال.
	7- ترك المنة عليهم والبعد عن مطالبتهم بالمثل.
	8- الرضا بالقليل من الأقارب, ولا يعود نفسه على  	استيفاء حقه كاملاً.
	9- فهم نفسياتهم وإنزالهم منازلهم.
	10- ترك التكلف بين الأقارب.
	11- عدم الإكثار من المعاتبة.
	12- تحمل عتاب الأقارب إذا عاتبوا واحملها على  	أنها من شدة حبهم لك.
	13- عدم نسيان الأقارب في المناسبات والولائم.
	14- تعجيل قسمة الميراث.
	15- الاجتماعات الدورية.
	16- اصطحاب أولادك معك لزيارة الأقارب لتعويدهم  	على الصلة ولتعريفهم بأقاربهم.
	17- حفظ الأنساب والتعرف على الأقارب عن أبي   	هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( تعلموا من أنسابكم ما  تصلون  	به أرحامكم )) رواه الترمذي وحسنه وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع  1/570. 

	أسأل الله عز وجل أن ينفعنا بما قلنا و سمعنا وأن يجعله حجة لنا لا علينا  اللهم  	أغفر لنا و لوالدينا ولإخواننا المسلمين، ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا…  ربنا لا تزغ  	قلوبنا ... ربنا أتنا في الدنيا حسنة.

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*و صلى الله على نبينا محمد.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يجزيك الله عنا كل خير 
وربنا يجعلنا من الواصلين الارحام
                        	*

----------

